# VOTING THREAD!!! Graphics Contest #14 / Punky



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*ORIGINAL*








*____________________________________________________________________*

*ENTRY 1*










*ENTRY 2*










*ENTRY 3*










*ENTRY 4*










*ENTRY 5*










*ENTRY 6*










*ENTRY 7*










*ENTRY 8*










*ENTRY 9*










*ENTRY 10*










*ENTRY 11*










*ENTRY 12*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Noone likes mine!  

:lol: J/K. I voted for 8. As usual, all of the graphics are amazing.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

great job everyone


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Man, it's hard to choose in this one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Everyone has done an amazing job again. I wish I had some of the talent you guys have....anybody want to send some talent my way?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I love number one, it makes her look like she's underwater.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

So far, according to the poll at the time I posted this, entry 10 is in the lead.  


> Everyone has done an amazing job again. I wish I had some of the talent you guys have....anybody want to send some talent my way?


 Hey you should try out in the graphics practise thread. At first I thought I would suck at it but look at entry 9-mine. It's better than my first try. :wink:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Great job everyone!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I forgot to mention this is a 7 day poll so we have until 
SUNDAY to vote....

Get the word out lets get all the votes in!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd say number 8.
But if I had to pick a second place on it would be number nine.

-HEYHWA


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh come on guys there is a tie *bites nails* :?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

HEYHWA said:


> I'd say number 8.
> But if I had to pick a second place on it would be number nine.
> 
> -HEYHWA


Thanks HEYHWA!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You said it's over Sunday, right? Sunday at what time?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sunday whenever a mod closes it....


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It opened on Monday so wouldn't it close Monday?

Did you put a limit on the poll?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I put a 7 day time thing on the poll....
Ya so wont it close at the end of the time?

I dont want to win again...I hate all these rules!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*LOL... JJ you just FLEW by me... :lol: *


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

from original post said:


> Posted: Mon Aug 29, 2005 11:14 am


So the thread will close the voting at 11.15am Monday 5 September (my time)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Eithne....

I cant count and 90% of the time I dont know or care what day it is.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I am counting down the days until my office is filled with new Interns on Thursday  so I know exactly what time it is


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

And its over!

Congrats JJ - hurry up and get a new competition started while I have the day off


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Locked as you said voting was over but if it is not please PM me and let me know and I can unlock it


----------

